
Apache Kafka, Azure Event Hubs, Event-Driven Microservices in Week 27 - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/07/08/interesting-stuff-week-27/
======
nielsb
Throughout the week, I read a lot of blog-posts, articles, and so forth, that
has to do with things that interest me:

* data science * data in general * distributed computing * SQL Server * transactions (both db as well as non-db) * and other "stuff"

This link points to the blog-post which is the "roundup" of the things that
have been most interesting to me, for the week just ending.

